
ACTA (Secret Copyright) Negotiations, Day Two: What's On Tap - chaostheory
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/4511/125/
======
kwantam
(Sorry to be US-centric in this post)

I think one thing that people could already start doing is pushing their state
legislatures to pass law or even amend state constitutions such that "3
strikes" provisions, lacking due process, are both unenforceable and
prohibited in telecom service contract language.

The states that would actually do this are very much a minority, but given
their strong states rights bent, I'm sure such places as Montana and New
Hampshire would take up the banner with the right person leading the charge.

Who knows whether such legal defense in depth will actually work. Even if it
doesn't, the ensuing debate would help expand mindshare on the issue.

~~~
Vivtek
The way to sell that is to say "The Japanese (i.e. Sony, so it's even true)
want the power to imprison you for sharing music with your friends" and
similar language. Tie it into American xenophobia and it'll fly like a lead
balloon.

------
flipbrad
already written to complain to london's Members of the European Parliament.
not sure what good it'll do - most of them are completely useless, the EP has
been ignored on this very issue (ACTA) in the past, and they're only writing
back to me to ask me for my mail address 'so they can write back to me' I
don't want to hear back from them. I want to read about them standing up for
my goddamn rights, in the papers or in the minutes of the EP if needs be. I
don't care what they have to say to me on this issue.

------
joe_the_user
The more sunlight this kind of thing gets, the better.

~~~
tomjen2
It doesn't need sunlight, it needs to be dissolved in what the person was on
this when he taught about that treaty: acid.

~~~
Create
You are missing the point: this is not the brainchild of a "sick" mind. This
is an ongoing (well, History...) collective push from a select few in position
of power‹o›. Unless this gang is broken up (which is not even under
discussion), there will be other incarnations this idea (and other similar
ideas).

By criminalizing personal, non-commercial replication, they are in effect
monopolizing the achievements of our culture to this day for their own profit
to the detriment of the advancement of knowledge/culture. This is
intentionally premeditated by the board members (real, physical persons
without accountability and responsibility) of the Corporations behind ACTA,
not just a random (fishing) trip.

<http://www.free-culture.cc/> (see Disney story)

‹o› Chomsky: Understanding Power

